# Got One of these



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Was in Sears yesterday, and bought one of these:









Was wondering what those of you that have the workshop have bought in the way of accessories. It comes with two glass wheels, and one sloted wheel.

I'm thinking I should maybe get a couple-three more sloted wheels to have multiple grit choices, and maybe one more glass wheel to have three sets of grit choices for the glass wheels.

What have you purchased?

Thanks
Danny


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Your going to like that. Have fun, and tell your friends that your sorry, but you could use all there chisels for practice! Ha,Ha,


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Danny,

2 glass wheels will give you 4 grits to work with and I have found that to be most adequate. I do have a total of 4 wheels (don't ask), but only use the 2. I am not sure how useful the slotted wheels are and I only have one. I sharpen my lathe tools on a grinder with the Wolverine, so I have not found use for the slotted wheel as yet.

You are going to love that machine, it does an excellent job when finished on a leather horse butt strop.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Spent part of last Saturday at Bob's being given a good education on that machine. One day I will have one for now a special thanks to Bob one of the most generous and kind people I have met in a good long while. My chisels are nice and sharp and I am more knowledgeagle on how to sharpen them. Thanks Bob


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

It was my pleasure Jerry. I was hoping to give you more than sharp chisels, and if you learned something, then my goal was attained.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

All I can say is ""Ooohhhhh... nice!"


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh yes.. very nice!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

jd99 said:


> Was in Sears yesterday, and bought one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one and love it. I would like to buy some more glass wheels for dirrerent grits. I like the same grit on both top and bottom because you can work both top side of chisel and bottom at the same time.

Once your doen with one grit you work your way up to the next grit.

Bob would like to see the leather horse strap your talkign about and how it works.

Thansk


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

TRN_Diesel said:


> I have one and love it. I would like to buy some more glass wheels for dirrerent grits. I like the same grit on both top and bottom because you can work both top side of chisel and bottom at the same time.
> 
> Once your doen with one grit you work your way up to the next grit.
> 
> ...


Dan,

Here is a link to where I purchased mine and it tells you about it.

Horse Butt Strop at Tools for Working Wood butt


----------



## all10fingers (Aug 1, 2009)

I've used a strop in the past finishing off sharpening my kitchen knives. They're japanese,so they have a lot steeper angled edge than german designed knives.around 26* instead of around 45*. They were scary sharp when I first got them.Now that I've put the edge back on 'em and hit then w/a strop, it's like using a light saber.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Bob said:


> Dan,
> 
> Here is a link to where I purchased mine and it tells you about it.
> 
> Horse Butt Strop at Tools for Working Wood butt



I found the worksharp accessories include a leather wheel and a honing wheel

Work Sharp - Power Tool Parts & Accessories - Prices and Photos

These are hard to find in Canada. Sears does not stock the worksharp and I can not order it through Sears.com or Amazon. 

Any Canadians have any luck ordering these accessories from Canada?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I ain't got a light sabre so I can't tell how good it is.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> I found the worksharp accessories include a leather wheel and a honing wheel
> 
> Work Sharp - Power Tool Parts & Accessories - Prices and Photos
> 
> ...


I was in Rockler on Sunday and they have a lot of the accessories. Do they ship up there?


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

*Saucy!*

Hi,
I eventually overcame my reluctance to open a thread with such an innuendo laced title?
However, my fears have been allayed.

Enjoy your nice new toy, (It's a feeling we all know and love!)











jd99 said:


> Was in Sears yesterday, and bought one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

